# paper for screenprinted transfers



## pstees (May 27, 2010)

Can anyone tell us where to buy paper for making screenprinted transfers? Our supplier, InstaGraphics has discontinued it. They called it "French paper".


----------



## rpaul (Dec 8, 2013)

I get mine from Wildside North in PA. Just make sure you buy top quality
and pre-cure before print. If you are serious about transfers. get the pin registration bar from Ternes-Burton.


----------



## multiplesifl (Jun 27, 2011)

I use this: https://store.garston.com/storefrontCommerce/itemDetail.do?item-id=16402&order-quantity=1&item-index=0&customer-item=UNPAPRSU11&order-uom=BOX&warehouse-id=1&item-number=UNPAPRSU11. Never had any issues with it at all!


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

We buy ours direct from Arjo Wiggins. T75 paper.


----------



## pstees (May 27, 2010)

T75 is it! Thank you everybody!


----------



## Obada (Apr 21, 2020)

multiplesifl said:


> I use this: https://store.garston.com/storefrontCommerce/itemDetail.do?item-id=16402&order-quantity=1&item-index=0&customer-item=UNPAPRSU11&order-uom=BOX&warehouse-id=1&item-number=UNPAPRSU11. Never had any issues with it at all!


They said "Not recommended for plastisol backed lithographic transfers."

Where i can found the transfer paper for plastisol backed lithographic transfers?


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I use parchment paper for 1 color transfers , it is very cheap and works for me


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Obada said:


> They said "Not recommended for plastisol backed lithographic transfers."


I think the double-sided coating may be the issue. Offset printers don't like that type of paper unless it's in a roll.
Anyway, what paper or film you use depends on what type of ink you'll be using. Also I'm sure you've probably noticed that most litho transfers are printed on film.


----------

